# Alhambra, CA (NOT a CCO) Melody's Makeup Outlet



## MonBlanCesS (Aug 14, 2008)

Its a cute boutique shop very similar to a CCO but I found the prices to be a little bit more expensive than a CCO, maybe only some things though. They carry MAC, Smashbox, Estee Lauder, Too Faced, Clinique and many more. I think its only worth to check out if youre in the neighborhood because I only bought one MAC e/s and did not find for the other things I was hoping they would carry. 

If you wanna check it out here's the address: 

11 South 2nd St. Alhambra, CA 91801


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a heads up MSASHLAY bought a fake pigment from Melody's she did a post on it ( under a fake mac forum) ...  I don't know what's up with that store.


----------



## msashlay (Aug 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, I did. It's in the Counterfeit MAC section if you wanna take a look. However, the owner was unaware and he's pulling all the fakes. I'm going in there tomorrow and I'll double check to see if all the fakes have been removed from the pigment section.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_Unfortunately, I did. It's in the Counterfeit MAC section if you wanna take a look. However, the owner was unaware and he's pulling all the fakes. I'm going in there tomorrow and I'll double check to see if all the fakes have been removed from the pigment section._

 
This is why I only buy pigments at my MAC counter or a EL CCO. It's too easy for a secondary retailer to get duped into buying fakes and then reselling them, whether they know they're real or fake. Just not worth the hassle for me. I want to make sure that the item I purchase is genuine MAC.


----------



## msashlay (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I went today and he has removed them.  He and his wife spent time going through all the makeup. 

On the plus side, they do have some great LE items.
and
I saw Lovejoy and Gleeful mineralized blush.
Sea & Sky and Fresh Green Mix MES.
Some powder blushes like Harmony, Springsheen, Peachtwist.
Some pro pan refills for shadows and blushes
antiquitease
stylistics
REAL pigments - Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue - if you are worried about pigments here, just open it and make sure the lid is not shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He's a really nice guy..just got tricked by someone else.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_Hey guys, I went today and he has removed them.  He and his wife spent time going through all the makeup. 

On the plus side, they do have some great LE items.
and
I saw Lovejoy and Gleeful mineralized blush.
Sea & Sky and Fresh Green Mix MES.
Some powder blushes like Harmony, Springsheen, Peachtwist.
Some pro pan refills for shadows and blushes
antiquitease
stylistics
REAL pigments - Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue - if you are worried about pigments here, just open it and make sure the lid is not shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's a really nice guy..just got tricked by someone else._

 
OMG I was so not aware of this but I am glad to hear that he removed them and that it was an accident that they were selling them in the first place. When I went he really was a nice guy


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 18, 2008)

I went to Melody's yesterday. Great place!!! The owner is very nice. 

They had a lot of LE products. 
From what i can remember:
They had mineralized blushes
Mineralized eye shadows duo
Fafi quad 1 & 2
N collection etc...

They also had mac brushes
-187 
-188
-239
-224 

Eye shadows
- Texture
- Fade
- Swish
- Bitter
- Moon's reflection
- Romp
- Mulch
- Wood-winked

Pigments:
-Pinkbronze
-Violet
-Mutiny

These are the ones i remember.
If your in the area you should definitely check it out!


----------



## mkay224 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so excited to have discovered this from all of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has anyone been there lately and can tell me if they still have the 187 brush and how much it's going for? I'm going to try to check out the store this coming weekend and am totally hoping it's still in stock! Thanks all.


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah they do still have 187 and they are 35 dollars if i remembered clearly.


----------



## lahlalove (Aug 30, 2008)

I went yesterday. They still had everything from the post above but to add to the post, the things that I remember seeing were...

Quite Natural Paint pot
A few Antiquitease Royal Assets lip and eyeshadow palettes
Reflects gold glitter

Lipsticks
Viva Glam IV
Viva Glam VI
1N
3N
4N

MES duos
Sea and Sky
Fresh Green Mix
...there was another but i didnt look at the name

Dazzleglasses
baby sparks
money honey

Pigments
Vanilla
Rose
Chocolate Brown
Purple

Eyeshadows
Nehru
Gorgeous Gold
Star Violet
Sketch
Go


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

I seriously cannot tell if the stuff I got there (187 brush, fresh green mix, eyeshadow (can't remember color right now)) are real or fake. Some of it looks fishy---different from the things I buy in store, but that might just mean they're from another country's MAC.


----------



## msashlay (Sep 5, 2008)

Your MES is definitely real. I got 2 brushes there and they look perfectly fine to me, exactly like my store bought ones.


----------



## XoMakeup (Sep 24, 2008)

I also got brushes there. They look like my other ones i got at the Mac store.

I adore this place!!!!!


----------

